# Help me Identify my Goat



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

I saw an ad for 5 pygmy nannies and went to look at them. It was a three hour drive from where I live. I knew when I saw them they were not pure pygmies. Two of them did look close to pygmy or rather pygmy - nigerian cross. But the other 3 supposedly pygmy nannies to me do not look like a nigerian cross. I purchased them all just because. I don't know much about other breeds besides ND or Pygmy, so I was hoping someone could help me identify them. I've searched the web and possibly Saanen cross with pygmy. The 2yo nanny is 24" tall and has the pygmy coloring so I think she is a pygmy cross just with what I don't know. I have attached pics. The other two are 6months old, one white and one light caramel. All 3 have long legs, slender body style, and a longer, thin framed neck/face - not like the pygmy. Any suggestions?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Definately not Pygmy's! They look more like a mini Alpine which would be the result of a Nigerian Sire and an Alpine dam


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree with Liz.. Alpine/Nigerian is what I see...


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Whatever they are, they are cute!


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

The baby looks like a Kinder.....


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I kinda thought Kinder too, but who knows!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I kinda feel like they're pygmy/alpine...or maybe some kinder or nigerian there? They could be a mix of different breeds...but they look well built and healthy from the pics...whatever they are. :thumb:


----------



## JasonCalhoun (Sep 4, 2012)

I've got the same problem. Here are some pics.

[attachment=0:3otbkrqv]pygmyornot.jpg[/attachment:3otbkrqv]


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I would guess Al9ine mix for the original 9ost. Jason yours all look to be Nigerian Dwarf and/or 9ygmy cross.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Jason
Before raising pygmies and ND, I raised Boers. I would say #2 is definitely a boer and pygmy cross.

Elwood Ranch
http://www.elwoodranch.com


----------



## JasonCalhoun (Sep 4, 2012)

mjgh06, I was thinking the same. It's all ok. She's so funny. Loves us humans... Keeps everything else at bay. She works them powerful little hind legs like a sumo wrestler.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I think they kinda look like Kinders, Pygmy/Nubian crosses. But that's me....


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Momma looks like shes an Alp/ND cross and the baby looks a little nubian to me! I'm a boer person though, and i dont know much about dairy breeds.


----------

